# Squat shoes? Lifting shoes



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if these are a worthwhile buy? Anybody use them??

If not then what is good footwear to use??


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I know that quite a few on here rate vibrams and adidas powerlifting trainers, but i dont use them myself.

For squats and deads i just use adidas superstars or adidas samba trainers as they have a flat sole and are comfy.

For everything else its nike freerunners.


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah looking at Adidas ones the now is xmas gift so may as well get dear ones lol. Don't like the vibrams ninja turtle stuff

Yeah use my Samba or hightops the now generally but wan't to start using proper shoes and a belt start getting a good number.

cheers


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nike romaleos. Best gym purchase I've made!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i do em shoeless just socks, most comfortable


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

converse allstars... best shoe I have ever used for lifting...


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

I find no shoes is beat for deds and squats!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Vibram fivefingers are awesome to squat in!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

shoeless is best


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Wouldn't ever squat without my Adidas powerperfect 2s best 90 quid I've spent.

Done wonders for my form.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

PowerOutput said:


> Does anyone know if these are a worthwhile buy? Anybody use them??
> 
> If not then what is good footwear to use??


Most might not like this but I use boxing shoes, 10mm rubber sole, as flat as my feet can get to perform as naturally as possible, cost me £28 and work a treat..


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Nike romaleos. Best gym purchase I've made!


Aye they look really nice but no budget. Shame but you reap what you so.


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i do em shoeless just socks, most comfortable


Like it for deads but for squats not too sure? You seemed switched on so will have try.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

squats and over head always with weight lifting shoes, deadlifts in socks or deadlift slippers, i use adidas, but do win are nice too and with the right budget the romalo 2s are very nice too


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Seems like good range answers there from heeled to unheeled with no trainers.

I know there different type squats and I try mix it up a bit. Cheers guys


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

PowerOutput said:


> Like it for deads but for squats not too sure? You seemed switched on so will have try.


i tend to switch between the two tho, for deads i defo enjoy shoeless, for squats depending on the flooring ill either use my nike airmax if i have them on, if im wearing something else ill shoeless again but when i start shifting 160-180+ ill defo invest in some shoes, i have shin splints as it is


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I do em in my socks. Don't see any point buying special trainers when you can just take em off.

I like my feet planted as close to the ground as possible...if i could take my socks off too i would but would probably get complaints about my stinky feet :/


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

deads (if i think)



squats



Never squat without them, its all about the heel!!


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

NSGym said:


> squats and over head always with weight lifting shoes, deadlifts in socks or deadlift slippers, i use adidas, but do win are nice too and with the right budget the romalo 2s are very nice too


Aye seen guys in gym with pair do win last night looked awesome.

Deadlifting in socks feels Gorilla love it.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-impalas-weightlifting-shoes.html

Looking at these as cheap? or these

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/lifting-shoes/strength-shop-lions-weightlifting-shoes.html

Maybe better just spending extra £30 getting Adidas?? What do you think?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Got a pair of £12 dunlops from jjb with a really thin hard sole, perfect for me


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

@fatsuff I can't believe you deadlift in those fvcking nonce slippers


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> @fatsuff I can't believe you deadlift in those fvcking nonce slippers


:laugh:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

I do it in my socks

.....oops wrong forum!!


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

What kind of squatting do you do?

I have a pair do wins for when I do low bar. Find it takes the pressure off my back.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> @fatsuff I can't believe you deadlift in those fvcking nonce slippers


i went through a nonce slipper phase for about a year now i use them to deadlift (and wear them in summer:lol


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Adidas adipower weightlifting shoes core en red look good but bloody expensive but if it helps me lift more then its money well spent!


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

I always lift barefoot because I can't afford shoes 

Proper weightlifting shoes will help you with all the Olympic lifts along with Front Squats, they just account for when your flexibility is low in your calves (tightness). Over time you will gain more flexibility but a pair of heeled shoes are a great investment. If you can't afford the big names, stronglifts.co.uk do very cheap and quality shoes... or you could just go old school and use a 5kg flat plate under each heel.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> deads (if i think)
> 
> View attachment 102622
> 
> ...


These are also a favourite of mine, nothing flatter IMO. Usually I do barefoot but when the ground starts getting too cold I find I get cramps so some kind of shoe is a must


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

yes i use them and ****ing love them, i have a pair of do-wins. they are so stable. if i squat in my normal trainers, feels like my foots gonna fall out the side of my shoe, aka ankle snapping will occur, but with the shoes its perfect.


----------

